# New wood shed built (free)



## borderbows (Jul 29, 2012)

Just built my first wood storage shed. Customer of mine asked me if my boys would take down there 22'x26' pressure treated deck and they would pay them. The condition of the wood was more than usable so I made sure they were careful taking it apart. I took 4 truckloads of 5/4"x4" Decking and 2"x8" joists to the house. Had a little spare time the last few days so we pulled a carp load of nails and started processing the 2x8's into 2x4's and there you have it. All free except now I have to purchase plywood and shingles. Oh ya, and the boys made $225.


----------



## pen (Jul 29, 2012)

Good looking shed!

pen


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 29, 2012)

pen said:


> Good looking shed!
> 
> pen



No doubt.... Thats very nice.


----------



## borderbows (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks. First time posting. Have been reading posts here for about 9 months now and have gained a world of knowledge from you guys. Started scrounging this past winter and now have just about 11 cords css. Bought my first wood stove (jotul Oslo se) it just came in. Now I have to reline chimney and hook her up. Can't friggen wait.


----------



## jwoair23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats no firewood shed, thats the beginnings of a house! What a beautiful job you did, and with free lumber to boot. Awesome deal and awesome job!


----------



## osagebow (Jul 29, 2012)

way to make an entrance Nice work.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 29, 2012)

Now THAT is a woodshed...with repurposed wood no less.  Well done.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 29, 2012)

Fine job.  Makes me wish I had a bigger yard.


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice second post!  That is a very nice looking wood shed.  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## weatherguy (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats nice, looks big too, how many cords can you fit in it?


----------



## ScotO (Jul 29, 2012)

Dammit that IS a house!  We gotta talk to Webbie about starting a new forum now.......Wood Houses.....  Way to go, borderbows!  That is a fantastic job, using repurposed wood, and the boys even made a couple of bucks to boot.  Maybe they made enough to buy the plywood and some shingles, eh?  You may want to consider using metal roofing, instead of plywood and shingles!  That's what this boy would be doin'.


----------



## wapiti39 (Jul 29, 2012)

borderbows said:


> Just built my first wood storage shed. Customer of mine asked me if my boys would take down there 22'x26' pressure treated deck and they would pay them. The condition of the wood was more than usable so I made sure they were careful taking it apart. I took 4 truckloads of 5/4"x4" Decking and 2"x8" joists to the house. Had a little spare time the last few days so we pulled a carp load of nails and started processing the 2x8's into 2x4's and there you have it. All free except now I have to purchase plywood and shingles. Oh ya, and the boys made $225.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is a darn fine looking "Free" wood shed, in fact that is a darn fine looking woodshed no matter the cost, nicely done...


----------



## bogydave (Jul 30, 2012)

Best scrounge so far this year .
Awesome job 
Great looking woodshed. 
Gonna be one of the top sheds of the year, well once it's full 

Where on the planet are you located? Guessing North east  US  ( not Alaska trees in the picture   )

PS: Welcome


----------



## TimJ (Jul 30, 2012)

you got skills


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jul 30, 2012)

That is amazing!  Just yesterday I was laying on the couch day dreaming about what it would take to build my kids a playhouse, I got tired just thinking about building a little 6x6 room...


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 30, 2012)

Sounds like everyone made out on that deal. Fine looking shed and the price was right.


----------



## red oak (Jul 30, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dammit that IS a house! We gotta talk to Webbie about starting a new forum now.......Wood Houses..... Way to go, borderbows! That is a fantastic job, using repurposed wood, and the boys even made a couple of bucks to boot. Maybe they made enough to buy the plywood and some shingles, eh? You may want to consider using metal roofing, instead of plywood and shingles! That's what this boy would be doin'.


 
+1 on the metal roofing - personally I find it much easier but it may just be personal preferrence.  Great job on that shed and you can't beat the price!


----------



## Jags (Jul 30, 2012)

Man - you are gonna love a shed (and that is one nice example).  I think all newbys should at least have to endure the first year without a shed, just so they can appreciate what they have now.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 30, 2012)

Sharp looking shed . . . are you planning on keeping the sides open to allow air flow? How beefy are the roof trusses -- or is snow load not as big a concern where you are located? I assume you also made to sure to beef up the base as a load of wood on a shed floor can be wicked heavy.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 30, 2012)

Forgot to mention . . . welcome to the Order of the Oslo . . . a great woodstove.


----------



## Stegman (Jul 30, 2012)

I hate you.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jul 30, 2012)

That is great and as a fellow lumber scrounger I salute you!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 30, 2012)

borderbows said:


> Just built my first wood storage shed. Customer of mine asked me if my boys would take down there 22'x26' pressure treated deck and they would pay them. The condition of the wood was more than usable so I made sure they were careful taking it apart. I took 4 truckloads of 5/4"x4" Decking and 2"x8" joists to the house. Had a little spare time the last few days so we pulled a carp load of nails and started processing the 2x8's into 2x4's and there you have it. All free except now I have to purchase plywood and shingles. Oh ya, and the boys made $225.


 
Welcome to the forum borderbows. Sounds like you ran into a great deal. In addition to the dollars the boys made, they also received a great lesson on recycling and also on building. A real winner all the way.

Personally, if it were me, I'd put a roof on that shed and stop there. Leaving the sides open as they are will help the wood. It will also save you a couple dollars by not putting siding on.


----------



## borderbows (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks. Walls and gables are staying open. The floor is also vented 1-1/4" between Decking. The way I see it, the more the merrier when it comes to adequate air flow.


----------



## borderbows (Jul 30, 2012)

When I get a little more time to tinker on it, I plan to truss the rafters as we normally (except this past winter) get quite a bit of snow here in New Hampshire. As for the floor it is friggen bionic. Triple 2x10's for rim joists, another triple 2x10 centered front to back and remainder of joists are 2x8's @ 16"o.c. I believe that if the cord wood were made of steel it would still carry the load. Haha.


----------



## borderbows (Jul 30, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> Thats nice, looks big too, how many cords can you fit in it?



I'm thinking about 7 cord. Don't know how much I will need as this will be my first winter heating 24/7. Have to believe I will only use about 4-5. Will see.


----------



## borderbows (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh ya, inside dimensions are 13'5"x8'x7'6". Maybe I might even stack up to the ridge.


----------



## borderbows (Jul 30, 2012)

New Hampshire.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 30, 2012)

That thing is freakin awesome! Nice job. Oh yea, & welcome to the party on Hearth.com. A C


----------



## Locust Post (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome aboard Border......I've been burning for 30 years and still don't have a wood shed so you are doing well. Good job also on getting that wood supply stocked up. Great looking shed.


----------



## bioman (Jul 30, 2012)

That shed will help keep ya warm this winter !  GOOD JOB  !


----------



## blacktail (Jul 31, 2012)

Great looking shed, and you can't beat the price!


----------



## certified106 (Jul 31, 2012)

Great job on an awesome shed! You will love that thing!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 31, 2012)

Shed sounds wicked rugged . . . and I like your type of thinking on the ventilation.


----------



## Jags (Jul 31, 2012)

Being on a slight hill and in the middle of nowhere - I get wind.  Wind that pushes snow drifts from one side of the yard to the other on a daily basis.  If you have this type of situation, you may want to reconsider siding.  That shed is awesome, but it would be one giant snow drift inside if it were located in my yard.  Just something to think about.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 31, 2012)

Are there any 2x4s sitting on the sills on the floor or are they all nailed to the sills? This will put all the roof weight on the nails and not transferred through the wood to the sills, right?


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 6, 2012)

Is the 2x4 ridge beam and trusses going to be able to support a snow load without sagging ?
Maybe beef it up with some more support up there.  Looks really good.
Add me to 'I hate you club' and I'm jealous


----------



## Realstone (Aug 6, 2012)

Cadillac of wood sheds Borderbows, and welcome to the Hearth. +3 on the tin roof. I have a thin metal shed and after 20yrs, still no sign of rust.   Siding was mentioned above to block out wind blown precip., but I think that you would be trading off wind drying which IMO is an advantage. Also the open look is very cool


----------



## Jags (Aug 6, 2012)

The open design vs closed design really only matters if you are drying the wood inside of the building.  I (and I know many others on this site) only put wood that has already been seasoned into my wood shed.  I don't need or expect much drying to happen inside the building.  On another note: when stacking inside my building for storage, I stack much tighter than I would outdoors (during the drying process).  If this is done with unseasoned wood even IF the sides are open, you are looking at a much longer drying process.

The plus side is if you have enough shed you COULD stack it green and allow it the proper time to dry.  It will reduce the amount of times you have to touch it.  Just pointing a few things out, not trying to stir.


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 6, 2012)

You could always put a tarp up right before the snow flies to keep it out and remove the tarps later.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Aug 6, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## Beer Belly (Aug 6, 2012)

Woodshed my arse....wall that baby, and I'll move in


----------



## clr8ter (Aug 6, 2012)

That shed is Wicked Pissa. I have an Oslo, too, it's awesome. Be sure the wood is dry. Where in NH are you? FFJake, what does the Order of the Oslo get us? Anything good?

BTW, we have approx. 2500 SQ', 2 floors, and very low oil usage. We go thru between 3 and 4 cords a season. Granted, on the COLD nights, it has a hard time keeping up, but that is more of a function of placement than anything. Also, lining our chimney to accept the stove was by far the most costly part of getting ready to burn.....


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 7, 2012)

clr8ter said:


> That shed is Wicked Pissa. I have an Oslo, too, it's awesome. Be sure the wood is dry. Where in NH are you? *FFJake, what does the Order of the Oslo get us? Anything good?*
> 
> BTW, we have approx. 2500 SQ', 2 floors, and very low oil usage. We go thru between 3 and 4 cords a season. Granted, on the COLD nights, it has a hard time keeping up, but that is more of a function of placement than anything. Also, lining our chimney to accept the stove was by far the most costly part of getting ready to burn.....


 
A certificate . . . and a free Facebook membership to the Jotul Facebook site . . . we're working on a T-shirt like the Esteemed Englanders get courtesy of Brother Bart.


----------



## borderbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Just completed the shed this weekend and got 4 1/2 cord in it. I also got a chance to line the chimney, build my new hearth pad, install the new Oslo and am now on my 2nd break in fire. Friggen hot as beck in here and the smell of the burn off from the stove reeks. Final break in fire tomorrow and back to normalcy for a bit.


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 17, 2012)

Very nice craftsmanship all the way around! Now air the house out & get ready for a real fire. A C


----------



## onetracker (Sep 17, 2012)

looks mighty fine. thanks for following up with a photo of the finished project.


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 17, 2012)

I said I couldn't wait for the finished product.......Wow! That is a great looking wood shed. Great thing about this forum, you will be copied! Great job.  Oh, forgot to add.......Heck of an entrance!


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks good filled up Border, I think its a wise move, I think we'll see a lot more snow this winter, you'll be glad you have the shed and Ill be jealous as well


----------



## chvymn99 (Sep 18, 2012)

That be BEAUTIFUL....  Good job on both, you'll get years of enjoyment from them.


----------



## willyswagon (Sep 18, 2012)

That looks great!

I think I can get away with that type of set up on  my lot without a permit, as according to my local inspector they don't deal with buildings that are not occupied, are temporary(not secured to the ground),and only have a seasonal use.

I'm not sure if this is a loop hole to allow the farmers to build equipment shelters,and people to use those temporary car shelters, but I may run with it.

How close to your house did you build it?


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 18, 2012)

Very sharp looking woodshed . . . came out fantastic.


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks great one of the best i'v seen


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful.  I have "shed envy."


----------



## CageMaster (Sep 18, 2012)

that is a very nice shed you have built you should be proud


----------



## borderbows (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks to all for your great comments. First year burning and everything is going as planned... New woodshed, new chimney liner, hearth pad and 11 cords worth of free wood css. Life is good for sure. Final break-in fire on the Oslo tonight. Giddyup!


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 18, 2012)

Great job on all counts. Love that shed! 
How did your wood seem on the break-in fires? Did it dry pretty well in a year? Kick back and enjoy the warmth; You've earned it.


----------



## borderbows (Sep 18, 2012)

It seems about 6 cord has dried proper and ready to burn. Started scrounging last November and had most split and stacked by February. Wood is burning perfect on all 3 break-in fires. Seems to easy so far. Guess all the reading here on the hearth paid off big. Looking forward to the burn season but, not rushing it believe me.


----------



## kbrown (Sep 18, 2012)

What an incredible job! With all the work you put into that, I assume you have a carpentry background. I would love to have something just half that size and the knowledge to build it right.


----------



## borderbows (Sep 18, 2012)

I am very fortunate to have been in the building industry for almost 30 years. I feel very blessed to have a talent like this were I really don't have to think about building something. I just have a mental image and put it together. It has saved me a ton of money over the years and it gives me great satisfaction. And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Realstone (Sep 19, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 19, 2012)

willyswagon said:


> That looks great!
> 
> I think I can get away with that type of set up on my lot without a permit, as according to my local inspector they don't deal with buildings that are not occupied, are temporary(not secured to the ground),and only have a seasonal use.
> 
> ...


 
No loop hole required here. Farmers do not need building permits except for occupied buildings.


----------



## begreen (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice shed. You're off to a great start and will love it come mid-snowy winter.


----------

